# Cyprichromis versus Paracyprichromis



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

What is the difference between the two? I've had a real tough time tracking down Cyprichromis, but I was able to find Paracyprichromis. What are the differences between these fish? They seem very similar. Do they have different diet needs? decor? breeding habits?

They would go in a Tanganyika tank with some multi's and maybe a pair of calvus. Other differences? Or anything I am missing?

Thanks


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I only know about the physical difference. Paracyps. typically grow to a maximum 4 inch in size as Cyps. can grow to 6 inch.

opcorn: I'm curious to know what others will say.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Cyps tend to be more" open" water fish and require a tank around 48" long ,they are a shoal fish and do well in shoals of 8 plus intanks of this length,Paras tend to hang around rockpiles and like overhanging rocks,there are two types of Cyps not inc regional variations,there are Jumbo cyps and smaller cyps ,the smaller cyps grow to around 4" and the jumbos 6",the Paras grow to around 4"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Biggest dif is none jumbo Cyps (Jumbo are bigger and can hold there own in bigger tanks with bigger cichlids and even be a bit of a pain) kind of need bigger numbers 8-12 and pref a 48" long tank and sleep on the sand
females no colour males lots..
Paracyps can be happy in smaller numbers (one male plus 3 females OK) and sleep on top of rocks both well coloured but can be hard to sex.
Neither is ever a prob to other cichlids but both are easily bullied.
Caurse in a 48" or bigger happy together depending on other tank mates.

Main prob with both is they ship real badly and kind of should be got going before adding other cichlids.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

For a big show tank consider an all male Cyp shoal. Otherwise IMO Paracyps win for peaceful Tang community fish. Always the wimps and very rairly getting anwere near 6". 4" a great size for tank bred stuff. But still give you more than Cyps.

I have both breeding. :wink:

Far more probs with the Cyps than the Paracyps.


----------



## TangJim (Jan 2, 2011)

Behaviorally, they are quite different. Cyps are far more active and enjoyable to watch. They interact constantly and can actually be aggressive at times. The males are beautiful, but the females are quite drab. Paracyps really don't move around very much, but the females look almost as nice as the males. Both fish are good choices for community tanks. I like cyps in tall tanks with a lot of open water. They can get along well with most tangs. I prefer paracyps as tankmates for delicate, nonaggressive fish like xenos. I keep paracyps with my butterflies, sunflowers and cherry princesses. I have cyps in most of the rest of my tanks.


----------

